# Husky Heavy Duty Rubber Mats ship FREE @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get free shipping on Husky Heavy Duty Rubber Mats for a limited time at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Use promo code *HUSKY* for a limited and get FREE SHIPPING in the continental USA on these well-made protective rubber mats. Usually, mats cost a lot to ship due to size and weight, but PFYC is here to help you out this winter.

Click below to purchase:

----------------

*Winter Floor Mats for 2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

